# Catering for 100 people need a little help



## frosty91 (May 26, 2016)

I've done catering for at most 25 people with pulled pork and all the fixings. But I have a gig coming up for 100 people and they want me to just do the pulled pork. How many shoulders do you guys think and how much you think to charge? I buy 8 shoulders for 94 dollars at SAMs.


----------



## 3montes (May 26, 2016)

I figure 3 to 4 sandwiches per pound of finished product, I usually experience about 40% shrinkage from the raw product but I've never have used Sam's pork butts. You will probably want about 35 to 40lbs of finished product so if you want to start with about 70 lbs of raw pork butt maybe a bit more. Are there other sides being served with the pulled pork? If not you may want to bump the numbers up some.


----------



## glennmc (May 28, 2016)

3Montes is on target I would say.  I have used Sam's pork butts (Maryland - don't know where you are) and they have been either Smithfield (recently) or IBP and they have been good.  Not sure I get quite 40% shrinkage, 30%-35% is my experience but won't argue that number.  Would be nice to find a use for gallons of pork fat though.


----------

